# phpini Config



## planet_fox (2. März 2011)

Hi 

wie ist das in der neuen Version von ISPCOnfig 3 mit der php.ini hatd a jemand ein beispiel für einträge übers Backend bzw geht das mit suhphp und fcgi


----------



## Till (3. März 2011)

Das geht mit suphp, cgi und fcgi.

Du kannst da alles eintragen, was in einer php.ini Datei stehen darf. Für Beispiele sieh also am besten mal in die php.ini Datei Deines Servers.


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2011)

ok, kann es sein dass es seit der letzten Version so ist dass wenn ich da daten eintrage das system ine eigene php.ini erstellt unter /var/www/webconf/clientsX/webX/php.ini


----------



## Till (3. März 2011)

Das ist schon seit einigen Versionen so. Diese Datei wird aber nur dann erstellt, wenn Du Einträge im php.ini Feld machst.


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2011)

Danke für die Info


----------



## StefanKittel (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr für einen Anfäger ein howto?
Optimal damit der benutzer selber PHP Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

Danke

Stefan


----------



## gOOvER (5. März 2011)

Zitat von StefanKittel:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt Ihr für einen Anfäger ein howto?
> Optimal damit der benutzer selber PHP Einstellungen vornehmen kann.
> ...


Das würde ich jetzt net machen. Wer weiss was der einstellt.


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

Zitat von StefanKittel:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt Ihr für einen Anfäger ein howto?
> Optimal damit der benutzer selber PHP Einstellungen vornehmen kann.


Wie goover beschrieben hat, ist das keine gute Idee. Dann kannst Du Deinen Usern auch gleich das root Passwort schicken  Denn mit Zugang zu den php.ini Einstellungen könnten sie auch alle PHP Sicherheitsmechanismen selbst deaktivieren.


----------

